# S.C.-22 dogs shot in Chesterfield, S.C. Pls. Sign Petition!



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sad...I signed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janine*

Janine

Thanks so much for signing it for these poor slaughtered dogs.


----------

